# Your Personal New Discoveries. For us musically ignorant.



## Oldhoosierdude (May 29, 2016)

I have listened to Classical Music most of my adult life. I find that now I have more time, I can explore it to a greater extent. I discover new pieces of music all of the time, sometimes I comment on TC only to find out it is a well known piece of music. But it is a new and wonderful discovery to me. I am first off only a listener. I have zero musical ability and never will. I don't know treble cleft from the cleft in my chin. Someone on a thread talked about forte and I thought that was the thing we built for snowball fights. What do I know?

So, if you are musically ignorant like me and discover music that is new to you, post it. It doesn't matter if it is Beethoven's 9th and you are appreciating it for the first time. Tell us about it. 

If there is interest, the thread will continue. If not, it will die and we can happily return to discussing which is best this composer/conductor/orchestra/performer or that one.


Come on, I know you are out there. Don't feel like a dummy on this thread. This is a no judgement zone.

I'll start with a few.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude (May 29, 2016)

I picked this up for $1.50. I figured if I didn't like it, so what. But I like it. Never even heard of it before.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude (May 29, 2016)

RAVEL- Gaspard de la Nuit

I had heard the Ondine part of this a few times in the past. But listened to all three parts on Amazon Unlimited by this performer. It is quite the work!


----------

